
Nginxconfig.io - MrWiffles
https://nginxconfig.io
======
Nicksil
Why not just post the URL to the thing instead of a URL to something that just
redirects to the thing?

[https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tools/nginx](https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tools/nginx)

------
MrWiffles
nginxconfig.io redirects to an nginx configuration builder from Digital Ocean.
It's an easy(or easier) way to build an nginx configuration.

